# Making changes to our guardians - I'm getting a Boerboel! I'm super stoked! :o)



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

We have several Caucasian Ovcharka and one Cane Corso who guard our property from predatory threats (wild, domestic, and human). Our CO work at night and in the winter, while our CC works during the hotter times of the year and during the day (exclusively).

When we first moved here (we live at 8k feet altitude) the majority of the year was cold enough to where the CO were a good fit, but as time progressed (and Global Warming continues) the temps have become milder which has shifted our needs a bit. Last summer, during the day, our CO were pretty useless due to the heat. We ended up giving them "siesta" in the barn during the hottest times.

So, we have come to the conclusion we need to swap some of our cold weather guardians for warm weather guardians. Blue, our Cane Corso, has done well this winter out during the day, as the temps have been around 45F - 55F but still too cold for him at night (drops to 10F or so)... So our CO have been on night duty and Blue on day duty (with some overlap at dusk and dawn when predatory threats are at the highest) - this works well, but we prefer to have guardians working in pairs. Masha (CO) and Blue (CC) work well together, and Masha does OK in the heat, but Masha will occasionally have a litter, which makes her less dependable (from a planning perspective).

That brings us to the Boerboel. We have a friend who breeds working Boerboels, she produces some serious PP dogs (Boerboels). I've been talking to her about her dogs for years, but she breeds so rarely that I never thought I'd get one, and I didn't think they fit our needs very well (not very cold tolerant and a bit too Velcro).

Well, she had a litter, and she contacted me and told me she found the perfect BB for me... a puppy born with a recessive gene that gives him a long(ish)/thicker coat! I had seen this in Bullmastiffs before, but never considered it happening in BBs (tho it makes total sense considering they share a lot of DNA with the Bullmastiff). So, it looks like we'll be adding a BB pup in the next few weeks! I'm really excited as I have been interested in the breed for a LONG time (even before we got COs)! 

The timing is good too with spring right around the corner and all. He'll have a good amount of time learning the role from Blue.

Anyway, that's all, I'm just super excited and wanted to share it. lol


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, that's excellent! I always enjoy your photography and can't wait to see pictures of the new Boerboel. I had no idea they could have a long(ish) coat. I'm glad you found a dog that sounds like it will work well for you!


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Sweet!
Can't wait to photos, Brad.

Just curious, and somewhat off-topic:
I'm told that many, if not most, Boerboels in North America 
are not "pure" (and I hate using that term) Boerboel ? 
Do you know anything about that?


----------



## catahoula_connor (Jan 26, 2011)

That's awesome! You have such an amazing dog pack, CO's and CC's happen to be some of my favorites. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

glad to see a post from you on the boards again Brad! I hope you have time to post some updated pictures of your big pack and all it's members as an update to those who may not be familiar with you or are familiar but can't follow your other updates elsewhere.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Making changes? Or just adding?  Send me one of your COs! I'll get a walk-in freezer for it's crate ;P


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks all! I'll be sure to post updates as soon as he arrives. My wife wants to name him "Moose". :laugh:



prntmkr said:


> I'm told that many, if not most, Boerboels in North America
> are not "pure" (and I hate using that term) Boerboel ?
> Do you know anything about that?


Um, you know, I have no facts to provide to backup or dismiss that claim. I can give you my opinion tho...

It seems silly that anyone would claim to have a "pure" Boerboel as the breed started as, and continues to be, a mix breed.

I'm sure there are other breeds being mixed into the BBs in North America, perhaps unknowingly. I'm also sure other breeds are being mixed in to the BB in South Africa too. I've actually communicated with some BB breeders in SA that mentioned knowing first-hand of breeders mixing in other breeds.

So to say the BB here is any less or more pure than it is over there feels kinda "hype-y" to me. One can simply look at the breed's varied phenotype and evolving standard on both continents and see the breed is still very much in it's "reconstruction" phase.

That's my relativity uneducated opinion on the subject. LOL

For what it's worth, the breeder whom I am getting our BB from is sending several of her dogs to homes in SA... So obviously they like them over there too.




Keechak said:


> glad to see a post from you on the boards again Brad! I hope you have time to post some updated pictures of your big pack and all it's members as an update to those who may not be familiar with you or are familiar but can't follow your other updates elsewhere.


I guess I need to do that, I'll make a post this weekend. It'll take me hours to create it tho! Things change around here like every week.



Bones said:


> Making changes? Or just adding?  Send me one of your COs! I'll get a walk-in freezer for it's crate ;P


We'll be placing Leila, then Kodi is going to live with Masha's breeder, and Naum will probably go to a new home too. That will leave us with Luytiy and Masha. Perhaps, maybe, Naum will stay, he's a pretty easy going guy... but he eats a LOT!

That will leave us with Luytiy, Masha, Blue, and Moose for guarding.

Zeta lives with a neighbor now, she stayed there for a bit and they fell so in love with her, and her them... so we made a deal with them that she can live there as long as she comes back here to visit. Also, she may come and guard with Blue in the summer time during the day. She was here last week, Blue and her had a blast!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

My CO is jealous and wants to meet your crew!  Anxiously awaiting pics of everyone, especially when that new pup comes along. Nice to see another CO "owner" on the forum!


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

That is wonderful Brad and I am so jealous! I can't wait to see pics of your new addition and of all your others too


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Bones said:


> Making changes? Or just adding?  Send me one of your COs! I'll get a walk-in freezer for it's crate ;P


where's the "like" button?


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok, I'll be picking up Moose tomorrow night! He'll be home on Sunday. I'm super stoked!


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

That is great! Pictures Pictures!!!!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So how's Moose???


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just got home with him, picked him up in Denver (airport) Saturday night. It's a long drive from here to Denver and back.

He's great! I really like this pup, he seems very kind. He's met most of our dogs already and did really well, no fear or anything!

I'll take some pics tomorrow when there is sunlight. He's very cute, and his brindle makes him look like a tiger! lol

Oh, and, just to keep it extra confusing for everyone, we have decided to keep the name the breeder gave him. So his name will not be changed to "Moose"... He'll be "Parka". It fits him better we think.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome Parka! Glad you got him Brad, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok, better late than never, here are some pics of Parka...





































He looks like a Tiger:


















He's a great dog - fit right in! I'm really very pleased with him. 

----


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, he's gorgeous! I love his coat and his expression... and I can definitely tell that he's fitting in. Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks!

Here is a link to my blog where I posted cute video of him and my daughter (Chase) too: http://www.bradanderson.org/blog/?p=175
*Excuse the dusty couch and floor, we live in the desert - gets dusty here.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

He is SO handsome! I'm glad you didn't change his name, Parka is pretty cool.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

He's very cute, and wow his paws and legs are huge. (I also have a soft spot for brindle dogs.) Congrats =)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, the video is adorable. He's so gentle with Chase, and she's obviously completely comfortable around dogs! What a lucky kid to grow up with that many dogs around.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

oh wow, Parka is a looker, love the video too!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Parker is certainly a cutie. And a very different brindling isn't he. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

He is a good looking guy!

How do y'all say Boerboel? I hate when I attempt to say it because I know I'm saying it wrong and since most people are not familiar with the breed I hate to be pronouncing it wrong when talking about them.


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

What a beautiful Brindle pup!!!!!!!! How do the CO compare in heat tollerance to the Kangal, or Great Pyrenees?? I live in the humid East Texas, and had to switch from the Great Pyrenees to the Kangal. And more recently added Malakli to my farm. The pyrenees had much problem with skin issues, and lacked the ability to get out and defend in the heat. The Kangal work well most all the year, usually just seeking shade in the heat of the day. The new Malakli typically have less hair, so I am thinking they will fair even better. 
The Azawakh would be good to breed into any of these breeds, as they can run for hours in 100 degree heat. Often chasing down gazelle and heyena for a kill. 
Wish you luck with your beautiful, soon to be huge pup. Brian


----------



## Oscyjack (Jan 14, 2013)

Brad, hoping this message finds you. I would like to chat a little bit about your Boerboel.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

BradA1878 said:


> We have several Caucasian Ovcharka and one Cane Corso who guard our property from predatory threats (wild, domestic, and human). Our CO work at night and in the winter, while our CC works during the hotter times of the year and during the day (exclusively).
> 
> When we first moved here (we live at 8k feet altitude) the majority of the year was cold enough to where the CO were a good fit, but as time progressed (and Global Warming continues) the temps have become milder which has shifted our needs a bit. Last summer, during the day, our CO were pretty useless due to the heat. We ended up giving them "siesta" in the barn during the hottest times.
> 
> ...


Love those dogs, but I love CO's and wish I had the space and energy to keep them. Please try and get us some pictures!


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

BradA1878 said:


> Ok, better late than never, here are some pics of Parka...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous. I'm jealous. lol


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Oscyjack said:


> Brad, hoping this message finds you. I would like to chat a little bit about your Boerboel.


Hi Oscyjack, I'd be happy to help. Shoot me an email from my website (www.bradanderson.org) or PM me. 

----

Thanks all for the compliments on Parka.

It's with a very heavy heart that I update the community on him... Parka passed away last year in a car accident. Actually, he and Kodi died. Kodi was from our first litter and was our baby... But, Parka was the best dog I've ever owned, and was my total best friend. I am absolutely crushed at his loss.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of Parka before he passed...


Parka by brada1878, on Flickr


Parka by brada1878, on Flickr


Parka by brada1878, on Flickr

RIP stripy buddy.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aw, Brad, I was happy to see your name here, but I'm so sorry about Parka and Kodi (and Blue, too; I read his story elsewhere). That's a lot of rotten stuff to happen in a short time. I hope things are improving now and that you're settling well into your new home.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear that :[


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm real sorry to hear about your dog. Such a shame. By the way, welcome to Flagstaff!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

So nice to see you posting, Brad! I'm so sorry for your losses 
How's the little one?


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

He passed away? What? Did I miss something?


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

BradA1878 said:


> Thanks all for the compliments on Parka.
> 
> It's with a very heavy heart that I update the community on him... Parka passed away last year in a car accident. Actually, he and Kodi died. Kodi was from our first litter and was our baby... But, Parka was the best dog I've ever owned, and was my total best friend. I am absolutely crushed at his loss.


Oh my god. I am so sorry for your loss. That's devastating. You're in my prayers.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you all. Nice to see some familiar names. 

We have a female Boerboel now, her name is Seco. Jen was on her way to pick up Seco when we lost Kodi and Parka. Parka was going with her to be tested by his (and Seco's) breeder for PPD work. It really sucks.

Anyway, I'll post some pics of Seco.




InkedMarie said:


> How's the little one?


Chase is doing great. Our move from Taos to Flagstaff was for her, and I think it was a smart move even tho I miss Taos very very much. She goes to a great preschool here and is doing well. We were just too remote in Taos for her to get the education and socialization she needed.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> Thank you all. Nice to see some familiar names.
> 
> We have a female Boerboel now, her name is Seco. Jen was on her way to pick up Seco when we lost Kodi and Parka. Parka was going with her to be tested by his (and Seco's) breeder for PPD work. It really sucks.
> 
> ...


What? She can't be old enough for pre school!!! Time sure has flown. Looking forward to pictures of Seco and again, I'm so sorry about the losses


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

BradA1878 said:


> Chase is doing great. Our move from Taos to Flagstaff was for her, and I think it was a smart move even tho I miss Taos very very much. She goes to a great preschool here and is doing well. We were just too remote in Taos for her to get the education and socialization she needed.


Flagstaff is really a great place. It's my husband's hometown, and part of our seasonal rotation (we live fulltime in an RV). We come out here every January - May for him to do taxes before taking off out east. We frequently walk our dogs through the Coconino Forest, so if you're an avid hiker, maybe we'll run into you sometime.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very very sorry to hear of your losses.

I will be looking ahead and forward to some photos of your new girl.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you.



InkedMarie said:


> What? She can't be old enough for pre school!!! Time sure has flown. Looking forward to pictures of Seco and again, I'm so sorry about the losses


She is two and a half. Apparently they call any daycare that has teaching a preschool now. She's in it 3 days a week, really simply for socialization with other kids.



RCloud said:


> Flagstaff is really a great place. It's my husband's hometown, and part of our seasonal rotation (we live fulltime in an RV). We come out here every January - May for him to do taxes before taking off out east. We frequently walk our dogs through the Coconino Forest, so if you're an avid hiker, maybe we'll run into you sometime.


Our home backs up to Coconino, so I just walk out our back gate and bushwhack all around. Perhaps I will see you on the trails!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Seco*

Here are a few pics of Seco...

When we got her:

IMG_2665 by brada1878, on Flickr

Now:

Seco-1 by brada1878, on Flickr


Seco-2 by brada1878, on Flickr


Seco-3 by brada1878, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Seco*

She is absolutely stunning!!!  Beautiful! ......


----------

